# SpotiText - A very fast tool to save your current song to a text-file.



## NulledNoah (Apr 14, 2021)

NulledNoah submitted a new resource:

SpotiText - A very fast tool to save your current song to a text-file. - Take your currently playing Spotify song and place it in a text-file.



> SpotiText is built in C# and provides a simple-to-use graphical-user-interface and provides a fast way to save your currently playing Spotify song to any text-file you provide.
> 
> Very simple to use and once configured correctly, on next start-up, will prompt you to a tutorial on the working in's and out's of SpotiText and how to use it!
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

